# German Open?



## Kidstardust (Mar 10, 2009)

Again this year in Gütersloh? When? Could be my first Competition!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 10, 2009)

Could be my first competition, too 
And i also want to know when does it is...


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 10, 2009)

Could be my first competition aswell !!!

I think its somewhere around the the last two weeks of April, but I'd be very happü, to get some information!

Alex


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 10, 2009)

I wonder why nothing has been announced yet. Official WCA Competitions have to be announced at least one month in advance


----------



## Ron (Mar 10, 2009)

Waiting for confirmation of the venue. April 25/26.


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 10, 2009)

Ron said:


> Waiting for confirmation of the venue. April 25/26.



Where did you sign up??


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 10, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> Ron said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting for confirmation of the venue. April 25/26.
> ...



I don't think Ron needs to sign up. He is organising the competition (I assume)


----------



## hr.mohr (Mar 11, 2009)

Ron said:


> Waiting for confirmation of the venue. April 25/26.



Is it confirmation of the same venue or a different venue/city?


----------



## Ton (Mar 11, 2009)

Ron said:


> Waiting for confirmation of the venue. April 25/26.



Well I will not be available on 25 April ... 26 Yes


----------



## Shortey (Feb 28, 2010)

robindeun said:


> i search someone to driving with



You're a bit late for German Open '09.


----------



## Ron (Mar 15, 2010)

Registration is now open.
Be fast because for Saturday we only have 90 places. For Sunday we have 120.

http://www.speedcubing.com/events/gcd2010/


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 15, 2010)

I signed up for everything but clock and FM 
I can't wait and I am already extremely happy, that I am going


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 15, 2010)

No big cubes BLD? ;_;


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes said:


> I signed up for everything but clock and FM
> I can't wait and I am already extremely happy, that I am going



Your comma in that sentence is SO German, it's great 

I'm going and doing everything I think? Can't wait, especially to kick Karsten's ass at square-1.


----------



## Ron (Mar 16, 2010)

> No big cubes BLD? ;_;


No, compared to other competitions we have several hours less during the day. Also, on Saturday the competition runs relatively slow because many people want to walk around the puzzle market.
Benjamin is looking for a good place for Friday night and Saturday night. If he succeeds, then maybe we can have these events while we are also having 6x6 and 7x7.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 16, 2010)

Ooh, that would be awesome. I should be able to cut both my BLD NRs almost in half without trying  I haven't improved much on 6x6 and 7x7 anyway.


----------



## thierce (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah  This is gonna be my first comp!

Unfortunately my Rubik´s skills suck, but whatever 
I´m really looking forward to meeting some cool people


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Mar 16, 2010)

I´ll going to go there too 
I´ll have to compete without practice, because of bursitis on both elbows


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow! 134 people registered in less then 3 days! (Registration closed for saturday in a day.) That must be some kind of record!


----------



## TMOY (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes, that's impressive.
I think Germany definitely deserves more competitions


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 18, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > I signed up for everything but clock and FM
> ...



Hehe.
I have gotten soooo many comments on my commas recently 
I should work on it. 




Ron said:


> > No big cubes BLD? ;_;
> 
> 
> No, compared to other competitions we have several hours less during the day. Also, on Saturday the competition runs relatively slow because many people want to walk around the puzzle market.
> Benjamin is looking for a good place for Friday night and Saturday night. If he succeeds, then maybe we can have these events while we are also having 6x6 and 7x7.



Yes!! Please, please, please! 
I have practiced 4x4 BLD a lot for getting a official success.
Even if it was just 'Best of 1', I would be so glad!
I don't care for 6x6 and 7x7 too much anyway.



Kickflip1993 said:


> I´ll going to go there too
> I´ll have to compete without practice, because of bursitis on both elbows




But, yay I can meet David again 
Happy to see you once again after WC.



Olivér Perge said:


> Wow! 134 people registered in less then 3 days! (Registration closed for saturday in a day.) That must be some kind of record!



Yeah, it's going crazy!
At Aachen Open we already had a new registration NR, but now... That's just mindblowing.
Crazy, how many new German competitors came into the community


----------



## coolmission (Mar 18, 2010)

Sadly, I will not attend this competition  I've decided to go back to Luxembourg that weekend, to catch up with a friend who I rarely see anymore. 

Good luck and have fun to all those who registered! See you at Belgian Open hopefully


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 18, 2010)

I go away for 4 days...and registration manages to open and close during that time


----------



## macky (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm going!

I'm flying into Dortmund on the morning of Thursday, 15th. I'll be in Gütersloh by Friday evening, but I'm hoping to explore a city or two nearby.

Is there anyone in this area (Essen, Düsseldorf, maybe as far as Köln?) going to the competition that I can stay with on Thursday night or get a ride from on Friday?


----------



## Kidstardust (Mar 24, 2010)

hey macky, nora(eriks girlfriend) lives near cologne. also erik lives in enschede. not that far away from dortmund. also i live in münster also near by....ask per pm if you need help...


----------



## Ron (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi all,

The good news:

- on Friday night we will have an informal meeting in Holiday Inn Express
Before that anyone can eat in groups in the restaurants in the area. Most people will not arrive at the same time that night.

- on Saturday night we will have a very nice room, with help of Benjamin Brundzats. We are waiting for confirmation but the plan is:
= 18:00pm have dinner together in the restaurant
= 19:45pm go upstairs to the big room and have the 6x6 and 7x7. Drinks will be available upstairs, no food.
Hopefully everyone will join!

- I booked a room in the Holiday Inn Express for Friday and Saturday.
http://www.hiex-guetersloh.de/
Price is 55 EUR for 2 persons, including breakfast.
I have a spare bed, so if you want to share and don't mind some tree sawing...

The bad news is that I received some nasty and some dishonest e-mails from people who are disappointed/mad that they cannot register anymore.
Some remarks about this:
1) We have been combining the German Open with the German Cube Day since 2004. This combination was always interesting and successful.

2) Because we combine we hardly have influence on the location and the number of competitors that we can manage.

3) On Saturday the room is filled with lots of puzzle collectors and designers, so there is less room and thus access for fewer competitors and guests.
I CANNOT HELP THAT! The only thing I can do is disconnect German Open and German Cube Day. Which is one thing I am not going to do. The combination works great. Maybe next year we can find a bigger place.
Also, the number of competitions in Germany is growing, so I hope next year you will be less depending on going to specifically German Open.

4) On Sunday we can use the full room, but still there are limitations to the number of competitors and guests that we can manage.

So basically you cannot blame anyone if you cannot register anymore or are on the waiting list. We are welcome guests at the German Cube Day, but only in limited amounts.
I am happy with the high number of registrations, but I also feel sad that we cannot have more people. I do not want to get killed by our success. We should work on it by organising more competitions.

Have fun,

Ron


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear you have had some mad e-mails Ron.

Macky, Lars, Joey and me will all stay at the Holiday Inn too, so we'll see you there


----------



## Radu (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks Ron for the organization. It will be fun.

I'll be staying at the Center Hotel, 5min away from Inn. Anyone else there?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 24, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Macky, Lars, Joey, Brúnó, Olivér and me will all stay at the Holiday Inn too, so we'll see you there



Fixed.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 24, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Macky, Lars, Joey, Brúnó, Olivér and me will all stay at the Holiday Inn too, so we'll see you there
> ...



Awesome  I was hoping we'd end up in the same place!


----------



## robindeun (Mar 27, 2010)

3 weeks left


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey Ron!
I think you really really don't deserve these e-mails, because you are organizing this competition once a year here in Germany and you aren't even citizen of Germany. People should thank you for that!


Nice, that we have the big room for saturday night!
Can we have a 4x4x4 Blindfolded event? It would be awesome!
Maybe (if there's not enough time) the format could be best of 1.


Cornelius


----------



## lorki3 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey at the German open website 
http://www.speedcubing.com/events/gcd2010/ it still says 
Venue To be announced to registered competitors/guests
So where wil the competition be held or wil it be canceled??


----------



## Ron (Mar 30, 2010)

@Cornelius: our room for SATURDAY night has been booked. We are waiting for a confirmation of the dinner. Then I will decide on 4x4bf and 5x5bf on Saturday night.

@Thijs: I am not allowed to announce the location in public. We do not want to have uninvited/unregistered guests. You will receive an e-mail with the exact location.

@all: I was just informed that the food on Sunday will be more expensive. So I am afraid I have to raise the entrance fee for Sunday from 5 to 8 EUR.
The good news is that Jumbo Germany (Maik! and Kristina!) are sponsoring some prizes.


----------



## robindeun (Apr 1, 2010)

can you please send the e-mails with the adress as fast as it can?
I still haven't booked a hotel


----------



## Ron (Apr 2, 2010)

@ALL: OK, we updated the news on the competition website:
- we added a 4x4bf and 5x5bf event for Saturday night (e-mail me if you want to compete)
- we found a very nice room for Saturday night events (thanks to Benjamin Brundzats(
- we added some more competitors on Sunday
- we will not be able to add competitors or guests for Saturday
- price for Saturday events 1 EUR per competitor (to cover service cost of the venue)
- price for Sunday events 8 EUR per person (to cover extra cost and service for food and drinks)
Sorry for the inconvenience.

We will inform all competitors via e-mail later this week. You will always have to reconfirm your participation.

@Robin, the location of the venue is not relevant for booking your hotel.
Just select one of the places on the website. Did you already think of how you are travelling to Gütersloh?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 2, 2010)

Ron said:


> - we added a 4x4bf and 5x5bf event for Saturday night (e-mail me if you want to compete)
> - we found a very nice room for Saturday night events (thanks to Benjamin Brundzats



YES! I am so happy to hear that 
Ron, you are great! (As well as Ben )


----------



## robindeun (Apr 2, 2010)

@Ron

I'm going with the train
but its nice if I can reserve a hotel close to the competition


----------



## Crazycubemom (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll take *Arno* Van Gallen with me


----------



## robindeun (Apr 13, 2010)

@ron

we still don't know the adress, when are you sending the mails with the adress?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 14, 2010)

robindeun said:


> @Ron
> 
> I'm going with the train
> but its nice if I can reserve a hotel close to the competition



If it helps, many of us are staying at the Holiday Inn, so if you stay there you won't be alone!


----------



## robindeun (Apr 14, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> robindeun said:
> 
> 
> > @Ron
> ...



I olready have a hotel now, but thanks


----------



## Ron (Apr 14, 2010)

@ALL:
- e-mail with latest news and venue details will follow tonight.
- we have quite a few cancellations so I have one or two extra places for Saturday competition
- Ton won't be there on Saturday, he is preparing a lot of stuff though
- so I would appreciate some help and cooperation of you guys, especially Saturday is always running pretty slowly because everyone is constantly 
visiting the puzzle market
- I have one place in my car if you want to travel with me to Germany, but only for Friday afternoon
- I will stay in Germany on Sunday night because on Monday we (Jumbo, Sébastien and me) are visiting the venue for German Nationals 2010.


----------



## Kidstardust (Apr 14, 2010)

hey Ron, ask me if you need help. i can be a doormen, collect the money, can announce the rounds in german and english, will help you as much as i can....
greets Karsten


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 14, 2010)

Ron said:


> @ALL:
> - e-mail with latest news and venue details will follow tonight.
> - we have quite a few cancellations so I have one or two extra places for Saturday competition
> - Ton won't be there on Saturday, he is preparing a lot of stuff though
> ...



Ron I can help you as much as possible too, I don't mind doing a bit of data entry on Saturday morning or afternoon. Of course I will help with judging and scrambling.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 14, 2010)

@ All: I can't wait! Only 3 days until it starts!
I will be in the Holiday Inn Hotel too^^

@Ron:
Can you already say, what venue you are visiting? (which city?)


----------



## Olivér Perge (Apr 14, 2010)

Gütersloh baby!


----------



## Rama (Apr 14, 2010)

Charlie... I would like to place an order of a six/four pack Dr Pepper.
*Here in The Netherlands it's all less sugar.*


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 14, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing you all again! 

Also, this week I'm only eating rice, for BLD skills


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 14, 2010)

Rama said:


> Charlie... I would like to place an order of a six/four pack Dr Pepper.
> *Here in The Netherlands it's all less sugar.*



Okay cool, so you want full sugar Dr Pepper. Do you want big bottles, small bottles or cans? I will bring as much as I can in my suitcase  Any other UK orders?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Apr 14, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Any other UK orders?



Some of the awesome UK cubers, please!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 14, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Any other UK orders?
> ...



Ok, I'm drawing up plans to squish Rowan, Daniel and Chris into my suitcase.

Those were the first three I thought of, I don't hate all the other UK cubers


----------



## Ron (Apr 15, 2010)

> Can you already say, what venue you are visiting? (which city?)


If I would tell the city of German Nationals, then you would know the venue as well. It is in the Ruhr area.


----------



## joey (Apr 15, 2010)

it's tomorrow! at least, it is for us long travelling people


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Apr 15, 2010)

2 days left 

12 hours road tripping today and tomorrow xDD


----------



## Kidstardust (Apr 15, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Looking forward to seeing you all again!
> 
> Also, this week I'm only eating rice, for BLD skills



You are crazy...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 15, 2010)

joey said:


> it's tomorrow! at least, it is for us long travelling people



Spoke a bit too soon there Mr Gouly, didn't you 

It might be that Joey and I arrive late or not at all due to the volcano ash situation


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 15, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Ok, I'm drawing up plans to squish Rowan, *Daniel* and Chris into my suitcase.


 Yes please  Although I'd rather not be in there if you never make it on a plane


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 15, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I'm drawing up plans to squish Rowan, *Daniel* and Chris into my suitcase.
> ...



You can bloody well wait at Gatwick like the rest of us.


----------



## joey (Apr 15, 2010)

Volcanoes are stupid. Why do they even exist. Someone kill them.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 15, 2010)

joey said:


> Volcanoes are stupid. Why do they even exist. Someone kill them.



CHARLIE AND JOEY ARE COMING! YAY. Epic drive ahead along with various trains and boats, but... whatever, the main this is that we get to play with plastic toys for two days with excellent friends.


----------



## joey (Apr 15, 2010)

Greg is pretty much our saviour.


----------



## Rama (Apr 15, 2010)

joey said:


> Volcanoes are stupid. Why do they even exist. Someone kill them.



I think all you need is hiring Rambo.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 16, 2010)

I am leaving now. And with a good feeling 
My first 5 solves of the day were: 9.74, (9.70), 10.94, 11.13, (13.08) = 10.60

See you all tonight!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 17, 2010)

Any results ?


----------



## r_517 (Apr 17, 2010)

good luck everyone


----------



## Zava (Apr 17, 2010)

can we reach results somewhere?


----------



## Zava (Apr 17, 2010)

Maarten did a 7.55 clock single, and a 12.xx s1 single. Olivér won clock with 9.xx average, afaik.


----------



## whauk (Apr 18, 2010)

as i heard: everyone failed big cube blind.
jonathan: 4:27/4:44 7x7 (NR) cornelius 11.7 avg (NR)
mats won (10.4 avg NR as well) maarten was 2nd and erik 3rd.
no world records
not sure about all this


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 18, 2010)

Woah Cornelius :O


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 18, 2010)

So I'm back home 

A few big surprises:
- Cornelius 11.80 avg NR!
- Cornelius Magic 1.01 average!
- Maarten 12.30 square-1 single NR!
- Maarten 42.90 4x4 single
- Mats 10.47 avg NR!
- No 5x5BLD successes 
- Full 4x4BLD podium  (Clement 19, Sebastien 14, Maarten 11 NR)
- Good 3x3BLD results! (Joey 1:34, Kai 1:33, Maarten 1:22 NR)

DYK:
- I did my 12.30 NR on Karsten's square-1? (Thank you!)
- Hungarians doing team BLD is hilarious to watch?
- Mats cried after I got the square-1 single NR?
- He took the 3x3 average NR so it was okay?
- There were 3 3x3FM 33s?
- Ron got the trophy because Erik and me both already had 5?
- We had the winner's ceremony outside because we had to get out of the venue?
- I seem to be the only person who cares about clock?
- My DNF in the finals was a U R off because my cube is too fast?
- It didn't affect my average at all?
- Some of Tom's puzzles really scare the crap out of me?
- I now have a 3.77 official average on 2x2, and still no sub-3 single?
- Erik uses body language in cubing?
- Axel smashed his 3x3?
- It sounded pretty horrible?
- Kai smashed his 4x4?
- It sounded pretty horrible, even though I was wearing earplugs?
- I did a sub-10 square-1 scramble?
- Charlie and me were tied in the pyraminx single ranking for about 5 minutes?


----------



## Kidstardust (Apr 18, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> So I'm back home
> 
> A few big surprises:
> - Cornelius 11.79 avg NR!
> ...



Maarten does 12.30 single on Sq1 with my practise Sq1. I think i have to change them now. 
DYK to come... To tired...


----------



## robindeun (Apr 18, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> So I'm back home
> 
> A few big surprises:
> - Cornelius 11.79 avg NR!
> ...


don't forget you clock single and avg NR


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 18, 2010)

I wouldn't forget them if they were good.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 18, 2010)

What were your sq1 and 4x4 averages Maarten? And  at Cornelius


----------



## Kidstardust (Apr 18, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> What were your sq1 and 4x4 averages Maarten? And  at Cornelius



Square1: 19.xx


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 18, 2010)

SLAPPINGHAIRYTHINGS7/7in24FLEISCHWURSTSOCCER!


----------



## Erik (Apr 19, 2010)

Did you know?

- it was my 50th competition, but nobody seemed to know or care? 
- erik charlie joey joel robin and kai spend an evening together without talking together?
- they still had lots of fun?
- they would be punished with ice cubes under their clothes?
- we teamsolved a teraminx? (did we joey?)
- Joël can flip 8 edges in 1.44 seconds?
- Erik can't?
- We convinced Rama to compete after all?
- no 'how gay are you today' contest?
- The hometown of Tom Sawyer is st Petersburg?
- sexy J
- to be continued...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 19, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> What were your sq1 and 4x4 averages Maarten? And  at Cornelius



19.62 and 51.87


----------



## Anthony (Apr 19, 2010)

Two 1:22s?
When did you get so good at BLD, Maarten?!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 19, 2010)

When I stopped DNF'ing.


----------



## robindeun (Apr 19, 2010)

somebody found a blue c4y centercap?
I lost it Saturday Night at Weberei


----------



## macky (Apr 19, 2010)

robindeun said:


> somebody found a blue c4y centercap?
> I lost it Saturday Night at Weberei



I found an extra blue centercap in my cube bag Saturday night back in my room at Holiday Inn, but I don't know if it's from a c4y (at least it doesn't have the two protrusions like in the picture here). If you can PM me your address, I can mail it anyway.

macky


----------



## robindeun (Apr 19, 2010)

macky said:


> robindeun said:
> 
> 
> > somebody found a blue c4y centercap?
> ...



Oh thats very nice somebody found it!
it's actually a blue center cap from a 3x3x5


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Apr 20, 2010)

Did you know that
- German Open was my seconds competition?
- I got 6 NR´s, even if I failed at almost everything?
- I am kinda showing off now? 
- Olivér knows everything about HIMYM?
- I don´t and I felt kinda stupid? ^^
- Maarten has probably had a hard job carrying his cups and medals home? 
- He pwnd like everyone of us? 
- Charlie doesn´t seem to like pillangós that much?
- I used google translator, because i had no idea how to spell pillangó?
- Everyone was really nice and polite?
- A specific scrambler had glimsy fingers?
- Everyone shook hands with me when I got a 1:06 at minx and nobody cared that Erik did a 1:04? :S
- He seemed to be pretty sad the whole time?
- I was in the train and car for 32 hours in total?
- We managed to drive more 2500 Kilometers?
- I high fived Sanio every 100 Kilometers? xD


----------



## Olivér Perge (Apr 20, 2010)

Did you know:

- the road trip seemed shorter then last year?
- maybe because it was awesome! 
- Sanio (LL skip guy) is so cool, we talked about HIMYM a lot! 
- I used to think that David is just another geek youtuber, but it turned out that he is a nice person and a good cuber! 
- David Youtube?
- thanks Leonard for the place!
- Brúnó has a gay hair dresser?
- he asked me why do we call it x-cross, not y-cross? :fp 
- Charlie is still becoming more and more awesome each time we meet?
- her pillangó sceen almost made me wet my pants? 
- Lars and Erik are very good judges to have!
- I'm sorry Erik, I thought you were around 47-48 competitions only... 
- Congratulations on the 50.! 
- Érik a szőlő, hajlik a vessző? 
- german language seems serious and a bit angry? 
- Rama was there!!!!!! 
- I still rock at jesusin' up?
- except for the 13.11 average...
- I missed my very first sub1 average of 5 on a messed up pll parity algortihm?
- I missed 4x4 bld by 5 pieces? (only two mistakes)
- Ron is still amazingly nice and hard working!
- as well as Hanneke, Berit, Caroline, Sebastian, Ton and many others!
- german competitions are far one of the best organized ones?
- Jöel knows a lot of cool tricks?
- Macky is (still ) a very nice guy!
- after my 12.11 pyraminx time he didn't understand when I said to him: I did a you! 
- Cornelius is truly amazing!
- as well as Maarten?
- well, Mats too, but we already knew that? 
- the McDonald's in Gütersloh still doesn't have any restrooms...
- our team blind with Brúnó entertained a lot of cubers. 
- our team blind is based on yelling to each other for every mistake. 
- we still got a 57+2?
- I SAID U, NOT U'!!!!! 
- we had so much fun at Holiday Inn on sunday night!
- we did a rain dance?
- the receptionist was cold?
- we were messing around with random strangers?
- happy birthday to you? 
- we did some cuber impersonations? 
- perfume? 
- I love you all, guys!

I will extend this list later.


----------



## joey (Apr 20, 2010)

DidYaKnow?
- our (charlie too) plane was cancelled..
- we had to get a lift with greg austin and his dad
- very thankful of that 
- My only good result was a nonlucky 10.53
- it had a G perm
- so did every other solve in the second round (2/9)^5
- I did my usual bad bad good good okay average in 4x4 (67 61 56 51 48)
- I'm bad at DidYouKnows?

also, I LOST MY CUBE. It's a modded a5 (aka haiyan memory), it has the stickers that come with the cube, and has a logo. I really hope someone just picked it up by accident. If you have it please, PM or something.


----------



## TMOY (Apr 20, 2010)

Did you know:
- this was my first German Open ? (Last year I was in Barcelona)
- and definitely not my last ?
- Paris-Gütersloh (in Jean-Louis' car) took 8 hours, but Gütersloh-Paris took only 6 ?
- I sucked at almost every event ?
- the only (sorta) PB I broke was at 5^3 BLD, off by only 10 centers (previous PB was 12) ?
- I still got a sub-2 at 3^3 BLD (I wanted it after my 2:00.00 at French Nationals) ?
- thanks to Joel for his BLD algs (although I didn't use them at the comp because I need to practice them first) ?
- both my 3^3BLD attempts had 10 misoriented edges ?
- I bought a really good V6 for only 20 euros ?
- unfortunately not in time for the 6^3 event ?
- I suck at DYKs too


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 20, 2010)

Did you know?

-Charlie and Joey had quite the journey. We left at 7pm and 9pm on Thursday night to get a train to where Greg Austin lives. We waited until 4am Friday (a lot of that outside in the cold because the train station closed) to be picked up then drove three hours to the ferry. That then left at 8am and we drove to Gutersloh, arriving at 6pm. Almost 24 hours :O 
-We totally thought we'd be able to fly back, but that was wrong, we weren't... and did the whole thing the way back but got stuck in traffic for an hour and a half at least and missed the original ferry we planned to get... :fp
-I cannot pronounce the name of the school to a taxi driver to save my life and Lars had to repeat it about 92 times each phone call. I did successfully book in German though 
-The hotel was actually really nice and pretty cheap? 
-There was a blue light in the shower that Joey and I kept on all night, just because it was cool.
-We bounced on the beds out of joy for finally being there
-Cornelius apparently looks like me. Since there is a bit of an age gap he can't really be my twin, so maybe he can be my kid/brother. In any case he is SUPER CUTE!
-*lick hand* SLAP SLAP SLAP
-We DID teamsolve that teraminx 
-We DID sit in silence, with the odd ice cube down the shirt punishment
-I got a new PB for square-1 of 21.xx seconds but I was annoyed because I fumbled and it could have been sub 20 very easily if I hadn't done cube shape wrong >.<
-Unexpectedly came third for clock!? This keeps happening and I have no idea why.
-Got my pyraminx single NR back, wasn't even lucky... full step 4.46 :| I even exclaimed in German after this  I got a new average NR too, 6.77 but this only got me 6th place, very very tough pyra competition 
- BAZMEG PILLANGO
- FOSSOPO PILLANGO CURVA 
- Every other event I took part in sucked big time.
-I am not sure how much closer I will get to sub 2 on 5x5 before actually getting it... 2:00.86 is getting silly now.
- Maria <3
- Kai has crazy dance moves
-Karsten has crazy harmonica skills
-Joey and Charlie love to dance to this
- HOBBIT

Will update later... still recovering


----------



## macky (Apr 20, 2010)

Did you know...that
- Charlie had requested champagne on her and joey's arrival, but I only had Martini?
- this bottle of Martini has now been in four countries (France, Spain, Germany, passed by Belgium...back to France)?
- Cornelius is SUPER CUTE?
- cipőfűző!
- A Japanese dude living in the US but currently studying in France flew from Spain for a competition involving Hungarian plastic toys, where he asked a Dutch guy in German for a Swiss cutting instrument? Europe kicks ass.
- Charlie and joey share a mother? (as I might?)
- it's apparently well known now that an alligator and a Romanian guy are on the side of a river?
- in cubers' hell, the devil makes you scramble 100x100x100 forever and ever, blindfolded? that there is no wca delegate to help you if you make a mistake...you have to solve it?


----------



## Rama (Apr 20, 2010)

Did you know...

I came for the food...
But when I saw Joey and Charlie I immediately smiled big time?
Erik registered me for 3x3x3 during round three of 3x3x3?
I still got 12.31 average on the semi final?
Cube amnesia anyone?
One particular woman always seems to smile when you mess it up, POP, DNS or DNF.
You cannot ban someone for telling the truth?
I had Alexander Springhorn's Facebook friend request pending for a looooong time?
It was awesome to meet old friends again and I somehow still remembered all their names.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Apr 20, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> - we did some cuber impersonations?



Here is one. Sorry Stefan.


----------



## Toad (Apr 20, 2010)

macky said:


> Did you know...that
> - Charlie had requested champagne on her and joey's arrival, but I only had Martini?
> - this bottle of Martini has now been in four countries (France, Spain, Germany, passed by Belgium...back to France)?



I'm presuming you all had parity before drinking any of it?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 20, 2010)

Last edited by macky : 3 Hours Ago at 06:09 PM. Reason: capitalized joey by accident; hyphenated a postpositive "well known" by accident 

Totally why I love Macky hahaha.

Mark, we were too tired for parity, I just wanted some Martini down my neck ASAP. I did get all parity on 4 and 6 though


----------



## Toad (Apr 20, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Last edited by macky : 3 Hours Ago at 06:09 PM. Reason: capitalized joey by accident; hyphenated a postpositive "well known" by accident
> 
> Totally why I love Macky hahaha.
> 
> Mark, we were too tired for parity, I just wanted some Martini down my neck ASAP. I did get all parity on 4 and 6 though



Ok that's fair then.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you know:
- this has always been one of my favorite tournaments?
- during all the 7 times I've been to Gütersloh it has never disappointed me?
- I had a bet with Joël Spang that we would participate in 3x3x3 blindfolded and get a successful solve?
- Joël didn't even turn up?
- I DID practice and take part in 3x3x3 BLD?
- and was 4 flipped edges away on my 2nd attempt?
- this was the first shot I had at blindfolded solving in over two years?
- I somehow did one successful solve in competition many many years ago (Dutch Open '04)? 
- Macky is so awesome to have around at competitions and we will miss him over here in Europe?
- Rama takes great photos and should definitely do this more often?
- I scrambled a total of 25 6x6x6's and 28 7x7x7's on Saturday night?
- I actually enjoyed that a lot more than solving those puzzles, which is why I didn't take part? 
- it was great to judge Mats Valk in the final and see him reel off such a solid average?
- Mats is now my favorite 3x3x3 cuber?
- I had take a train at 3.40am on Monday to be at work on time (9am)? 
- I could go on and on?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 22, 2010)

Did you know:

- This German Open was my 2nd 
- GO09 was my first competition
- It was incredible fun again and awesome to meet new people
- I broke the German NR! 
- I won an event for the first time (magic)
- Macky's cubing fingertricks look very funny and weird
- He's is still very fast and very consistent
- I was super nervous during the finals...
- After two horrible solves I just pretended I was at home practising and everything went well 
- At my last solve I started my T-Perm at around 8.3x (no AUF!)
- Normally my T-Perm is around 1.3 seconds 
- This time it took me 2.3 :fp
- I still got 13.30 avg and 5th place
- Congrats to Mats for the NR 10.47
- it was a very disappointing competition for Erik (no good results)
- Maarten got extremely good at everything
- He was on the podium at like every event
- 5 of them were 1st place (!)
- In my 2x2 solves I had 4/5 Y-Perms!!! (I hate Y-Perms on 2x2) and still got 4.34 avg, which gave me 3rd place
- I look like Charlie 
- British accent is really really hard for me to understand (Joey: "Where is joouur cube?")
- The hotel was nice
- There was a shock cube at the competition which gave you an electric shock when turning it
- I dropped it but before I was able to apologize to the seller, he laughed 
- I can solve the cube, can you solve the cube?
- I got some really nice times during practise (8.22 PLL skip, 8.6x NL while lunch )
- I raced many people 
- Everyone was nice
- 1st 3x3 round took AGES!!!
- Olivér is very nice and friendly, even though he wants to kill me
- I had to give an autograph 
- Erik can close a cardoor without touching it (only driving )
- I broke my home-PB-avg of 5x5 by 4 seconds in the competition!
- I am so sad that it's over
- and I am looking forward to meet you all again at GO11 / next competition

Cornelius


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes said:


> - I look like Charlie
> - British accent is really really hard for me to understand (Joey: "Where is joouur cube?")



Yes, I tried to find you after the ceremony to take a photo but you had left already 

Joey's accent is hard for me to understand, don't feel bad  Just ask Olivér and Macky, they have to get me to translate from Joey's English into regular English so that they can understand him


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 23, 2010)

@Cornelius
You really look like Charlie, I never noticed before, but it's creepy 


Cornelius said:


> - and I am looking forward for next your / next competition


wat

@All
Oliver actually did kill Cornelius, and then hacked his speedsolving account so nobody would notice. He even practised the German comma!


----------



## lorki3 (Apr 24, 2010)

did anyone find a lanlan 2x2 with bright stickers from cubesmith and a bright blue I don't have it

Thanks 

Thijs


----------

